# Changement batterie iPhone 4S pose PB



## paranormal-wizzzard (8 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui car je me renseigne pour changer la batterie de l'iPhone 4S de ma chérie.

J'ai donc trouvé ce tuto qui est plutôt bien détaillé je trouve.

Pour ce faire, j'ai ce kit de tournevis acheté sur le site de macway. (pour mac à la base)
J'ai donc normalement le tournevis torx T5.

Mon problème est qu'il ne rentre pas dans les vis de l'iPhone 4S. Je précise que ces vis n'ont jamais été démontées.
Est-ce normal ?

Sinon, j'hésite entre ces deux batteries qui m'ont l'air identiques. 
Pour information, elle doit tenir encore 6 mois avec cet iPhone.
Batterie sur macway (19E90)
ou
Batterie sur Priceminister (5E et FP gratuit).

Je me doute qu'il doit y avoir une différence de qualité mais bon ce n'est que pour 6 mois...

Merci de vos réponses et avis.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Il est possible qu'il y ait eut plusieurs versions d'iPhone 4S avec des vises différentes.
Sur iFixit, ils parlent de "3.6 mm Pentalobe screws".

Pour le choix de la batterie, je recommande de prendre une plus chère, même pour 6 mois, car arrive parfois que les bon-marchés cessent de fonctionner avant 6 mois et il n'est pas toujours évident de faire marcher la garantie. Il est même arrivé que des batteries neuves bas de gamme tiennent moins longtemps que les anciennes batteries à remplacer.
De plus, les batteries ne sont pas des composants sans risques, j'aurais quand-même un peu peur suivant la fabrication.


----------



## LMAF (11 Mars 2014)

Personnellement, j'ai changé deux batterie d'iPhone 4S, l'une achetée 7&#8364; avec les outils sur Ebay, et la deuxième sur PriceMinister au même prix mais sans les outils, et je n'ai été déçu par aucune des deux. Il faut simplement bien regarder les caractéristiques de la batterie, et, comme il peut y avoir des arnaques, les notes du vendeur.


----------



## franky rabbit (16 Mars 2014)

Sinon il reste a payer plus cher dans une enseigne qui a pignon sur rue. Voire faire la réparation par un pro qui fournit une garantie et qui a donc intérêt a insérer une batterie pas trop merdique. ;-)


----------



## Mac2A (16 Mars 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens vers vous aujourd'hui car je me renseigne pour changer la batterie de l'iPhone 4S de ma chérie.
> 
> ...



Bonsoir

il me semble que le Torx c'est 6 lobes alors que sur le 4S c'est 5 lobes ; il te faut un tournevis pentalobé

Prend une loupe et compte les lobes de ta vis


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (17 Mars 2014)

Exacte !! Il y a 5 lobes.
Suis-je obligé d'acheter ce pentalobe ou y-a-t-il une astuce pour dévisser avec autre chose ?


----------



## Mac2A (17 Mars 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Exacte !! Il y a 5 lobes.
> Suis-je obligé d'acheter ce pentalobe ou y-a-t-il une astuce pour dévisser avec autre chose ?



Oui obligé; mais ça coûte rien; Tournevis Torx 2 VIS Pentalobe Ã&#8240;toile Pour Iphone 4 4s DÃ©montage Vitre Ã&#8240;cran | eBay

marque la discussion résolue; en haut dans "outils de la discussion"


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2014)

Bon, la, pour le coup, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais la fonction résolue n'est pas accessible. Désolé.


----------

